# Be a part of the community guys.



## sparky20006

Here is a forum posting that received a phenomenal amount of views and support in a very short time. This sort of response clearly indicates there is a strong desire for such a network.

This is our chance to build a real community (as opposed to a virtual one). A community of like minded people who can be there to help fellow MH'ers out at a local level - free. Be available for local advice - free. Be a local contact point - free.

Skim read through the postings to get a feel for what is developing and be a part of it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116005-.html

Let's not let this die on the vine through apathy everyone. One day it could be *you *needing the list. Try calling the AA, RAC or your rescue insurance if the wife needs to go to the chemist, your dog to the local vet or your gas bottle has run out on a Sunday morning.

We're coming into the quiet period of the year which is a good time to build the list ready for when we all hit the highways next Spring.

Paul

[hr:e6728abb75]

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## teemyob

*added*

I have added mine


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Teemyob


Seen your e-mail and putting you in mate.

(Just up the road from me! Getting good coverage round here)

Welcome aboard!  

Paul


----------



## mandyandandy

Done mine already but cannot seem to update my list, just me being thick I think :roll: :roll: 

Mandy


----------



## sparky20006

No youre not thick Mandy  

Ive set it so it cant be edited by anyone or folk might get a bit mischevious and start messing with peoples details.

Paul


----------



## commuter

just looking at the spreadsheet and have three questions. 

1 You have postcodes SO18 and S18 as Dronfield. I live in Coal Aston one of the small villages which has grown over time and merged with Dronfield and the postcode is S18 (a Sheffield area postcode) I am not aware that SO18 is a Sheffield area postcode. You might want to check your source ..........or correct me 

2 Also I could be available at 2 postcodes S11 (work) and S18 (home) will the spreadsheet be able to record S11 = 9-5 mon-frid and all other times S18?

3 What details do you need emailing? maybe a proforma might be useful

4 what about putting the gmail address in your sig?


----------



## nicholsong

There seem to be quite a few posts missing, presumably as a result of the hiatus with the MHF server that Nuke suffered.

So I will repeat some of my Qs

1 Where is there provision for non-UK volunteers? In a foreign country local knowledge might be even more useful than in UK.

2 What info is required?

Geoff


----------



## Yaxley

Hi Paul
Have sent my details to you last night.
Looks like the first one from Ireland.
Wish you every success with the project.
Ian


----------



## sparky20006

Come on you MH'ers! 

Read the opening post and get yourself involved.

All sorts are registering - , Ireland, Spain, England.... People who haven't a clue about mechanics but can offer local advice if it was desperatley needed. You ALL have something to offer. 

Getting mechanics (very handy if you get a bit of grief on their doorstep!) MH rental companies who are just happy to help out if needed.

Bit of Dunkirk spirit going on here.

Be part of the community - say you were in at the start.
[hr:e79f327a4e]

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Hi Geoff

Ive started adding overseas volunteers (spain and Ireland) the more the merrier. Us MH'ers seem to be a pretty big hearted bunch, I dont think there's one of us in here would drive past another if they needed a leg up. That's the whole underpinning principle behind this movement... having a local contact wherever you are if you really need it.

I also agree with you about the benefit of having folk in other countries register so that we can link up with them if there's a silly problem ............. and vice versa for them.

Go and check the list to see how it's set up. It's dead easy.

Paul

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Hi Commuter
if any post code area is slightly 'out' anyone who e-mails me can advise and I will change them when i enter their details.

Details needed are just - name / nickname/ post code area you want to be associated with/ mobile number or land line number and any specifics such as time restrictions etc.

That's it.

Take a look at what others are doing using the link below.

Paul

---------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Bump :wink:


----------



## cabby

with all due respect sparky2006, much as I admire your spirit and the idea,who are you.
Why out of such a large community have less than 30 signed up for this,but it was viewed by 9111 and had 215 replies.

I am sorry if I seem to be raining on your parade  
I like the idea and I know someone has to start, is there no official sanction on this project. :? :? I wonder is this why there is a shuffling of feet but no stepping forward.

by the way I tried the link onto your home page but had no luck there.


cabby


----------



## MrsW

Our details added.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I've just sent you our details.

The day after you started the 'What about this idea folks?' thread we set off for a couple of nights at Chatsworth CC. As we passed through Glossop I remembered that you were nearby, ready to help us out if needed. Thanks.  


Chris


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Quote - Why out of such a large community have less than 30 signed up for this,but it was viewed by 9111 and had 215 replies.

From little Acorns mighty Oak trees grow!

Yes, my name's on the list.


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Mrs W, Chris and John

Just put you in. The first in France Mrs W! Well done you 

Chris and John yep I would have been there when you passed by if you had needed it - just a text or a call away. It really would have been that simple.

Come on you English, the French and Spanish based Mh'ers are starting to get on the list.

Cabby you ask me who I am. Nobody - just a bloke with a MH like everyone else who doesn't see the problem with a load of us helping each other out should it ever be needed.

I'm not jaded yet - I still have faith in human spirit.

If the pace continues I'll create and upload a map with markers where the Motorhomenetwork folk all are.

Don't go fretting over it Cabby - it's not compulsory :lol:

*Get you're details in guys.*

Paul

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## nicholsong

Paul

I am holding off registering simply because, as a result of asking how many MHF members are there in Poland, I got absolutely no reply.

Therefore I am reluctant to be the only point of MHF contact for the whole of Poland.

Furthermore, when I am touring in other countries, if the MHF Members have my Polish mobile no. I will incur roaming charges to receive the calls and will not be in Poland to help anyway.

Have you considered/found solutions to these aspects?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

My reasons are the same as Geoff's. I mainly spend winters in Spain and summer in France and Germany etc.

I am willing to help out where ever I am but don't see how I can fit into the scheme.

That is not intended to be critical, just realistic, Alan.


----------



## sparky20006

Hi Geoff and erneboy

it's just a time thing isnt it? Nothing like this happens over night.

Everybody needs to understand that it is 100% voluntary and should someone ask for assistance at a time that isnt good for volunteers or it too far for them so be it. The whole of the scheme will revolve around this ethos. Nobody must (or will) expect a 'service' - it's a *voluntary *register. If anybody had asked me to tell them where to buy gas bottles last night - tough - I was at the pictures with the wife. If they texted / called me this morning - no probs.

Secondly if you look on the document you will see that volunteers specify the area they can help in if ever asked to. It could quite literally be within 500 metres of their home. If someone near Sheffield asked me to drive there and help - erm no way... too far even though I live on the road to Sheffield. We all have to be realistic. I run the document and even I wouldn't go farther than around 5 miles. Some do , some don't , it's personal.

Thirdly, I don't envisage a hot desk  . I woudl be surprised if anyone got a text asking for advice or a leg up at all, its just a safety valve for us all if ever we needed it and something fell outside the remit of our usual insurances (yep Ive got all the recovery / AA stuff as well).

It's because we (as a nation) are so hesitant and cynical about mucking in that we all have to pay silly money every year to the AA, RAC and all the others and even then they don't / won't help out much unless it's purely mechanical etc.

This is such a simple concept.

Paul

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks George - got you in.



Paul

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Roger

nice part of the country!



Got you in.

Paul
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## mandyandandy

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's spelt Bacup not Backup but very funny for those who have lived there before, definitely a place to Backup from. 

8 Burglaries in 2 years should give you an idea. 

Keep up the great work, seems to be growing nicely now. 

Mandy


----------



## Penquin

In response to erneboys and nicholsongs comments about possible charges etc we are exactly in that position now as we live in France.

*Our solution?* We have only put our landline down and not our mobile numbers (which are still UK based) and so any calls can only come to our home, that does not involve us in roaming charges and the like.

The concept is a good one and I for one would like to see as many names on there as possible, but as has been stressed it is a *voluntary scheme*, only time will tell how successful it can be. But what have you got to lose by offering?

*"Ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country"*

was part of the inaugaral speech of President J F Kennedy (20th January 1961)

perhaps the same thought could be used in this context, not who will help you, but how can you offer help to others........

Dave


----------



## erneboy

A few bob in roaming charges would not bother me, Dave, but my location changes regularly although it does not vary much in winter. Maybe I could offer help in this area of Spain in winter only? 

I have a UK landline number too but as I am not always there to answer that I think a mobile number is better, Alan.


----------



## Invicta

Just sent my details!


----------



## nicholsong

Of course I also thought of the landline alternative, but since I do not speak Polish I do not answer it, as I do not want to confuse Basia's business contacts and friends who might think they have the wrong number.

So, Paul it is not quite as easy as it seems for those of us non-UK and who travel quite a bit - I am off to UK this evening so will be on UK mobile and at other times of year am on Greek mobile.

Geoff


----------



## Scattycat

Yep, we've signed up


----------



## Penquin

nicholsong said:


> Of course I also thought of the landline alternative, but since I do not speak Polish I do not answer it, as I do not want to confuse Basia's business contacts and friends who might think they have the wrong number.
> 
> So, Paul it is not quite as easy as it seems for those of us non-UK and who travel quite a bit - I am off to UK this evening so will be on UK mobile and at other times of year am on Greek mobile.
> 
> Geoff


Crikey, you live a busy life! :lol:

Totally understand your position and know EXACTLY what you mean - MrsW is a much better French speaker than me (me = 'O' level failed back in about 1821 , her = A level standard! :lol: ), so I always let her answer the phone just in case........... :?

Dave :lol: 8O


----------



## ChrisandJohn

mandyandandy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's spelt Bacup not Backup but very funny for those who have lived there before, definitely a place to Backup from.
> 
> 8 Burglaries in 2 years should give you an idea.
> 
> Keep up the great work, seems to be growing nicely now.
> 
> Mandy


Whoops! Don't know how the k got in there. I spelt it Bacup, and I would pronounce it as Bake up, though as an exiled Londoner I might be wrong.

Chris


----------



## trevorf

Addded my details. Happy to help out fellow MHF subscribers in postcodes CW6,7,8,9,10.


Trevor


----------



## SilverF1

My original post got lost in the recent server problems. I'm in.


----------



## sparky20006

Bump Few more registered - thanks guys. Keep it coming! The French Connection is doing well!

Paul.


----------



## tyreman1

Having problems with the email link so have sent a pm with my details,great idea....Sparky for prime minister :lol:


----------



## sparky20006

Cheers Phil, Peggy, Trevor, Mike and Lin got you all in there.

Mike and Lin for some reason your French e-mail address wasn't liked so it got bounced back to me but Ive stuck you in the list anyway.
Cheers guys.

NOW we're talking community!  Let's keep it going guys and make the tuggers jealous! :lol:

Just going to have a look at yours now *tyreman *me old love. Be back in a mo.

Paul

PS: To anyone reading this don't think you're going to be sitting by a ringing phone or text message all summer 8O . I'd be surpirsed if you ever got asked for a leg up the whole time you were in it - it's a peace of mind thing we can all offer each other with very little or virtually no effort. If you do need help one day - buy 'em a beer! We are meant to be doing this sort of thing for fun, meeting folk and mucking in etc - it isn't a job.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Cheers Dave.

PM'd you and put you in there mate 

Paul

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## Penquin

Following a request I have made this thread into a "sticky" in order to try and keep it visible to all.  

I know that the sticky status has a limited life-span but it seems important to try to keep this idea at the forefront.   

If anyone objects (I was tempted to say TUF! :lol: ) feel free to PM me (or any of the Mods) and request the removal of this status. :? 

Dave
on behalf of the Mods team.


----------



## sparky20006

Cheers Dave

*Your'e a diamond geezer!* 

Thanks for the mail Les - you're in it mate.

I think I may have one in Corfu 

Waiting on confirmation for that. My poor little fingers are getting all stubby and sore from replying to e-mails! 

Keep it up guys. Ya'll a great  bunch!

Let's be honest if any of us ever see another bloke struggling under the bonnet, or jacking a MH up on site we're all over there in a flash. The last time I was looking under the bonnet on a camp site for the horn there were about 5 of us there looking and one on his back underneath within ten minutes ..... it's just an extension of that.

That's all.

Paul

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## Penquin

You are very welcome and of course this will bump it up yet again!

Dave


----------



## sparky20006

Yep got one in North Corfu!

Seriously! How cool is that  

Keep it going folk!

Paul


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 
Yes it is pronounced Bake up you are quite right.  

Sparky, we could add more postcodes to ours, problem is Northants is huge (I know I cover the whole of it for work) and it can take over an hour to get to some parts from where we are. Thought that maybe a bit too long for someone to wait. 

Mandy


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Peter in Andalusia.

Ive put you in there mate.

Paul.


----------



## sparky20006

Come on you guys  if people in Ireland, Corfu, France, Spain and even now Italy can offer to give us a leg up and advice when we are over there the least we can do is the same when they are on our doorstep in the UK!   

You dont have to be a mechanic, strong or even particularly knowledgeable about motorhomes - sometimes just a piece of advice about the local area can be a life saver when you're miles from home.

Thanks Eddie for offering to help any of us when we are in the Bay of Naples/Sorrento Peninsula/Amalfi Coast area of Italy.

Paul

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Paul,

Full of admiration for your persistence - please keep it up. Thanked your post above to put you in a well deserved 3 figure thanks situation .

Have we had any reports of the service being used, yet? I suppose that this really is a case where no news is good news.


Regards,
John


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I passed a Tugger broken down this afternoon just off the M1 and didn't stop - are we supposed to be transgender/transsexual/ transcaravan?

In my defence I did have three grandchildren in the back of my car or else I might have offered help or advice.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Paul,

Given that the Motorhome Network Support (if that's what it's called) is not an official part of MHF how can it be made easier for members to find a link to the list of members document?

Can I suggest that one way to publicise it and make it readily available to members would be for those of us wish to do so to put a link, with a brief description in their signature. for example

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These Motorhomefacts Members are willing to be contacted in an emergency to see if they can be of any assistance to any other member who is experiencing a problem in their local area. For full details of the Motorhome Network Support scheme read here

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Except, that's not in my signature as I don't know how to do the link thingy in the space for typing in a signature.

Also, someone may wish to suggest some snappier wording than mine, and perhaps it could include a link for people who want to join the network. Whatever we do the work you've done so far shouldn't be lost or difficult to access.

Does anyone have other ideas for keeping it visible?

Chris


----------



## asprn

ChrisandJohn said:


> These Motorhomefacts Members are willing to be contacted in an emergency to see if they can be of any assistance ....


So that's everyone's mobile numbers and whatever other data they've allowed onto the spreadsheet, to be visible to the entire world now. 

Nothing I've seen so far in the administration of this great idea, has allayed my concerns about security - enthusiasm yes, control no.

Dougie.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

asprn said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Motorhomefacts Members are willing to be contacted in an emergency to see if they can be of any assistance ....
> 
> 
> 
> So that's everyone's mobile numbers and whatever other data they've allowed onto the spreadsheet, to be visible to the entire world.
> 
> Nothing I've seen so far in the administration of this great idea, has allayed my concerns about security - enthusiasm yes, control no.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Yes, I admit I wondered about that, and would prefer the info to only be available to paid up members. I think the mobile number is the least problematic piece of information to give out. Perhaps we also need to devise a way of identifying a caller as a genuine mhf member before dashing out to some godforsaken wilding spot to help out! :? 

Personally I won't be doing any driving anywhere (eyesight problems) but I could give information about the local vet, pharmacy, etc. and I don't think John would go out to anywhere he was dubious about.

Chris


----------



## asprn

ChrisandJohn said:


> Yes, I admit I wondered about that, and would prefer the info to only be available to paid up members


That point is at the heart of what was discussed at the start, but has been discounted as being unimportant in the grand scheme of getting it set up to help people.



ChrisandJohn said:


> I think the mobile number is the least problematic piece of information to give out. Perhaps we also need to devise a way of identifying a caller as a genuine mhf member before dashing out to some godforsaken wilding spot to help out! :?


Another central point which has been dropped. :roll:

I know these points which I raised weren't popular, but I'm willing to bet that they will come back to haunt the administrators. 

Dougie.


----------



## sparky20006

I am still waiting to be told what a mobile number / first name and general geographical area can be used for. 

Rather than scare monger, if someone - anyone- can tell me what you can do with this, absolutley fundamental piece of information I will happily agree that security measures need to be set up. Truth be told probably 200 to 300 people have my number anyway. Who they gave it to? I don't know.

I await guidance on how to plunder the bank vaults, credit cards and homes of those good enough to have volunteered.

I can go the local library, ask for the electoral register and get the names and addresses of anyone within ten miles of the building.... the addition of a mobile phone number adds what?

For years now I have lectured on the DPA, RIPA 2000 and Computer Misuse Act (amongst others) and am genuinley intrigued. Have I missed something?

Here's the challenge-

Paul
Post Code SK14
Mobile 07963161303

(As it appears on the list)

Let's see what anyone can do with it.

Feel free to paint that on the side of a bus. If I get an annoying message I just block that number. I don't feel important enough for News International to hack it and listen to me ordering a kebab half an hour ago.
The postcode covers approximately 3 square miles including a housing estate with about 1000 houses on it.

The game is afoot Holmes!
:lol:


----------



## tyreman1

ChrisandJohn,all that someone might need is a local vets number or just a bit of help finding a campsite ,i dont think anyone is expected to drop everything and go driving around the country carrying out repairs when most motorhomers will have or should have some sort of breakdown or recovery cover.
I must admit i was in 2 minds about putting my name down when the majority of motorhomers will give a friendly wave and then not even acknowledge you when parked next to you on a site but i have put myself forward because i think its a fabulous idea.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

sparky20006 said:


> I am still waiting to be told what a mobile number / first name and general geographical area can be used for.
> 
> Rather than scare monger, if someone - anyone- can tell me what you can do with this, absolutley fundamental piece of information I will happily agree that security measures need to be set up. Truth be told probably 200 to 300 people have my number anyway. Who they gave it to? I don't know.
> 
> I await guidance on how to plunder the bank vaults, credit cards and homes of those good enough to have volunteered.
> 
> I can go the local library, ask for the electoral register and get the names and addresses of anyone within ten miles of the building.... the addition of a mobile phone number adds what?
> 
> For years now I have lectured on the DPA, RIPA 2000 and Computer Misuse Act (amongst others) and am genuinley intrigued. Have I missed something?
> 
> Here's the challenge-
> 
> Paul
> Post Code SK14
> Mobile 07963161303
> 
> (As it appears on the list)
> 
> Let's see what anyone can do with it.
> 
> Feel free to paint that on the side of a bus. If I get an annoying message I just block that number. I don't feel important enough for News International to hack it and listen to me ordering a kebab half an hour ago.
> The postcode covers approximately 3 square miles including a housing estate with about 1000 houses on it.
> 
> The game is afoot Holmes!
> :lol:


Yes, Paul, it's because it is just a mobile number that I'm happy to do it. I think the security problems with a mobile potentially arise if you respond by going off to somewhere remote to meet someone you don't know.

Chris


----------



## sparky20006

Dougie you talk about people running around in the dark helping people who are wild camping and the results 'haunting' administration.

I admit it is a very emotive description with an Edgar Allen Poe darkness to it but tbh it's all getting a wee bit dramatic. My friend's daughter goes to a dancing club and they all swap numbers and details in case someone can't get a lift home.

For this arrangement I could easily paint gothic images of another 'Maddie' / no CRB checks / no Sex offenders register / dark roads with little girls in the back wearing tutu's staring out into the rain soaked night being driven God knows where by God knows who................ :roll: 

We're a bunch of of middle aged farty MH'ers for heavens sake who make ourselves available to other MHers to let each other know where they can buy gas on a Sunday or maybe nip them to a local chemist on a Sunday morning to pick up their meds.

Most of the shops in this area that deliver have names and numbers above the front - I dont see them being lured into 'situations'.

If you don't want to be on the list - no probs. If anyone doesnt want to help out fine- don't. 

I personally think its mad to run into buildings that are on fire. Thats why Im not a fireman. It was my choice.

Paul


----------



## ChrisandJohn

tyreman1 said:


> ChrisandJohn,all that someone might need is a local vets number or just a bit of help finding a campsite ,i dont think anyone is expected to drop everything and go driving around the country carrying out repairs when most motorhomers will have or should have some sort of breakdown or recovery cover.
> I must admit i was in 2 minds about putting my name down when the majority of motorhomers will give a friendly wave and then not even acknowledge you when parked next to you on a site but i have put myself forward because i think its a fabulous idea.


Yes, that's how I see it, but I'm acknowledging potential dangers if the availability of mobile numbers is abused and members don't take care of their own security if they do set off to meet someone.

Chris


----------



## sparky20006

Ditto what tyreman says.

Exactly right!

If someone texts me on the weekend in a few weeks and asks where a chemist is open at the weekend, where a caravan supplier is locally, where the local supermarket is, the number of a local taxi firm, where a takeaway is, where a petrol station is, can I get them a desperate gallon of diesel for in the morning, etc etc. What's the problem?

Should I arm myself with a machete? Take some lads?

I'm not going to drive out into the depths of the Pennine countryside at midnight, dribbling down my chin, singing Kumbayah, wearing my boyscout outfit desperate to assist a MHer in distress :lol: 

I assumed we were all adults. :?


----------



## tyreman1

There are probably a lot bigger security and safety issues on this and other sites where we all happily post that we are all off to one campsite or another for a week or off to Spain for the winter and leaving the house empty !!!!


----------



## sparky20006

Cheers Jim in Herefordshire - got you in there mate.

Paul

Tyreman - the voice of reason - as always.


----------



## sparky20006

Hi Mike in Berkshire. Put you in there bud!

Cheers.

Paul.


----------



## Invicta

I didn't envisage being expected to rush off and meet the person who had contacted me, that is why I put my details forward.

I spend a great deal of my time answering the phone to all sorts of callers as I am involved with both local and national organisations. I had a call today from a disabled transexual man who had been given my name and phone number by social services who have my details as the local secretary of a now non existent charity (Mobilise). For the life of me I cannot understand why social services could not have dealt with his questions concerning DLA (Disabled Living Allowance) and had directed him to me. What are these people being paid for?!?!

While I appreciate Dougie may have concerns of giving out mobile phone numbers, in my experience of answering a landline national helpline for over 10 years for one charity (National Association for Premenstrual Syndrome) and on going landline telephone support for work injured nurses, I have perhaps been very fortunate that nothing untoward has happened. I have recently had a couple of calls for disability advice from NARPO members (Dougie will know who that organisation supports!)


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Invicta said:


> i didn't envisage being expected to rush off and meet the person who had contacted me that is why I put my details forward.
> 
> I spend a great deal of my time answering the phone to all sorts of callers as I am involved with both local and national organisations. I had a call today from a disabled transexual man who had been given my name and phone number by social services who have my details as the secretary of a now non existent charity (Mobilise). For the life of me I cannot understand why social services could not have dealt with his questions concerning DLA (Disabled Living Allowance) and had directed him to me. What are these people being paid for?!?!
> 
> While I appreciate Dougie's may have concerns, in my experience of answering a national helpline for over 10 years for one charity (National Association for Premenstrual Syndrome) and on going telephone support for work injured nurses, I have perhaps been very fortunate that nothing untoward has happened. I have recently had a couple of calls for disability advice from NARPO members (Dougie will know who that organisation supports!)


Oh Invicta, you've reminded me of the days I was at home (with 3 young children) and 3 organisations had my number to ring anytime of the day or night. I was a breastfeeding counsellor for the NCT and an emergency foster parent. I was also one of 3 women in a local Women's Aid group whose home telephone numbers had been distributed all over the place for women to ring if they were suffering from domestic violence and needed refuge.

Until our group had its own refuge if one of us had a call we'd ring another member and go together to pick up the woman and take her to whichever other refuge in the area had room to take her. When our own refuges were in place it all became easier, the calls went direct to the refuge. I'm sure what we were doing was risky at times but I've never regretted it.

Chris


----------



## Invicta

ChrisandJohn said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't envisage being expected to rush off and meet the person who had contacted me that is why I put my details forward.
> 
> I spend a great deal of my time answering the phone to all sorts of callers as I am involved with both local and national organisations. I had a call today from a disabled transexual man who had been given my name and phone number by social services who have my details as the secretary of a now non existent charity (Mobilise). For the life of me I cannot understand why social services could not have dealt with his questions concerning DLA (Disabled Living Allowance) and had directed him to me. What are these people being paid for?!?!
> 
> While I appreciate Dougie's may have concerns, in my experience of answering a national helpline for over 10 years for one charity (National Association for Premenstrual Syndrome) and on going telephone support for work injured nurses, I have perhaps been very fortunate that nothing untoward has happened. I have recently had a couple of calls for disability advice from NARPO members (Dougie will know who that organisation supports!)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Invicta, you've reminded me of the days I was at home (with 3 young children) and 3 organisations had my number to ring anytime of the day or night. I was a breastfeeding counsellor for the NCT and an emergency foster parent. I was also one of 3 women in a local Women's Aid group whose home telephone numbers had been distributed all over the place for women to ring if they were suffering from domestic violence and needed refuge.
> 
> Until our group had its own refuge if one of us had a call we'd ring another member and go together to pick up the woman and take her to whichever other refuge in the area had room to take her. When our own refuges were in place it all became easier, the calls went direct to the refuge. I'm sure what we were doing was risky at times but I've never regretted it.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


I really take my hat off to you Chris taking all that on board! Being a health visitor in my working life (well the paid job!) I really appreciate just what a truly valued member of society you were by fostering babies and childen on whom undoubtedly at times a place of safety order had been placed.

As a health visitor I used to visit a local Women's Refuge and the security one had to go through to get in there was beyond belief, nearly as much as I experienced going into Broadmoor as a visitor. All the security was necessary to protect the women from violet husbands and partners and by golly there were some of those out there! To hear that you and your colleagues were visiting abused women out in the community before a Refuge was provided was without personal risk.


----------



## JockandRita

sparky20006 said:


> We're a bunch of of middle aged farty MH'ers for heavens sake


Oi, less of the "farty" please. :lol: :lol:



sparky20006 said:


> I personally think its mad to run into buildings that are on fire.


You've obviously given it more thought Paul, than I ever did. :lol: :lol:

Back on topic, although I too am aware of possible personal security fears/issues, I have provided our forum names and contact number for the list, in the belief that they will be available to, and not abused by, like minded folks who subscribed to the forum. 
I definitely don't think that the list should be available to all members, but certainly to all subscribers.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## tonyt

Paul

Keep at it mate.

Those who have signed up are happy to do so because that's their nature. Willing to offer help to others. 

Others who have a fear of their cell phone number being seen by someone can simply exercise their right to abstain. Simples.

In time, maybe MHF management will join the discussion and offer some more robust support to this great idea. Perhaps then those reluctant to sign up now will join us.

In the meantime - onward and upward.


----------



## sparky20006

Just noticed the firefighter signature Jock ! :lol:

Cheers Martin near Cleveland got you in mate.

Keep it going guys. It's all free. We all own it. There's no bosses. It's for us by us. There are no shareholders. We can stop it whenever we like. We can adapt it as we like.

Agree with restricitng access later but lets be honest how easy is it to buy data lists nowadays? The data we're using is so low level as to be borderline inconsequential. If I wanted to 'lure' another 'victim' of one of my many killing sprees :roll: I'd ring for a pizza/ taxi/flower delivery girl.....

I think we need to be a tad realistic.

Paul
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Invicta said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't envisage being expected to rush off and meet the person who had contacted me that is why I put my details forward.
> 
> I spend a great deal of my time answering the phone to all sorts of callers as I am involved with both local and national organisations. I had a call today from a disabled transexual man who had been given my name and phone number by social services who have my details as the secretary of a now non existent charity (Mobilise). For the life of me I cannot understand why social services could not have dealt with his questions concerning DLA (Disabled Living Allowance) and had directed him to me. What are these people being paid for?!?!
> 
> While I appreciate Dougie's may have concerns, in my experience of answering a national helpline for over 10 years for one charity (National Association for Premenstrual Syndrome) and on going telephone support for work injured nurses, I have perhaps been very fortunate that nothing untoward has happened. I have recently had a couple of calls for disability advice from NARPO members (Dougie will know who that organisation supports!)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Invicta, you've reminded me of the days I was at home (with 3 young children) and 3 organisations had my number to ring anytime of the day or night. I was a breastfeeding counsellor for the NCT and an emergency foster parent. I was also one of 3 women in a local Women's Aid group whose home telephone numbers had been distributed all over the place for women to ring if they were suffering from domestic violence and needed refuge.
> 
> Until our group had its own refuge if one of us had a call we'd ring another member and go together to pick up the woman and take her to whichever other refuge in the area had room to take her. When our own refuges were in place it all became easier, the calls went direct to the refuge. I'm sure what we were doing was risky at times but I've never regretted it.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really take my hat off to you Chris taking all that on board! Being a health visitor in my working life (well the paid job!) I really appreciate just what a truly valued member of society you were by fostering babies and childen on whom undoubtedly at times a place of safety order had been placed.
> 
> As a health visitor I used to visit a local Women's Refuge and the security one had to go through to get in there was beyond belief, nearly as much as I experienced going into Broadmoor as a visitor. All the security was necessary to protect the women from violet husbands and partners and by golly there were some of those out there! To hear that you and your colleagues were visiting abused women out in the community before a Refuge was provided was without personal risk.
Click to expand...

Thanks Invicta,
Actually the emergency fostering was mostly older children or teenagers, as after fostering a few young children I found it conflicted too much with the needs of my own three. With the younger children it tended to be if their mother had gone into hospital, with older ones it was about their own boundary pushing behaviour. As I was in my late 20s / early 30s at the time I wasn't really a substitute mother to them, more in a big sister role that they found easier to accept. Eventually I did this as lodgings for care leavers.

It was a wonderful period of my life and gave me the experience I later used to go into higher education and into social work in mental health.

Sorry to others for going off topic, but I suppose it is a bump.

And to revert to my original point about some sort of permanent link(s) to the list. If the signatures of network members is too public, how can we keep in somewhere else on the website? In the subs bar, for instance?

Chris


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Steve near Sheffield got you in there mate 

Paul

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Chris yep I agree about a permanent link somewhere but thought it best to get it kind of filled up first?

Paul


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

KeithChesterfield said:


> I passed a Tugger broken down this afternoon just off the M1 and didn't stop - are we supposed to be transgender/transsexual/ transcaravan?
> 
> In my defence I did have three grandchildren in the back of my car or else I might have offered help or advice.


Glad to see that you didn't stop, that would have been illegal! Don't even try changing your own tyre on a motorway, or you could be in trouble. Don't use a mobile phone to call for help on a motorway. You're expected to use the Emergency Phones, which take you through to the Highways Agency and then they know where you are. If they have a spare vehicle, they'll even come and park to provide protection while you wait for the AA or whatever.
But then you probably knew that already?

It's good to see how the list is building Paul. Well done mate!
I support the 'subscribers only' idea and suggest that when it's ready for use, a few notes on what can and cannot be done would help guide the users and helpers?


----------



## sparky20006

Agree with the subscribers only bit John. When it starts getting filled up I'll see how to restrict access hey? Even if folk get an old copy it might not be much use with a dynamic list like this.

I never thought this would be easy - nothing worth having ever is. Which is why i keep bumping it.

Paul

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Cheers Bob in Kent.

Got you in there. 

Paul
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## barryd

Just sent of the email with my details. It was Elaines issues in this thread that reminded me http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-116935.html

I lost track of the original thread when it went nuclear and I got bored and havent read this one.

Just try not to break down in the DL area of the north east or you might get me coming out to help you.

Ill bring my guitar and some beer but you wont be going anywhere. :lol:


----------



## sparky20006

Got you in there Barry... with ya big boys Kontiki 

Paul

------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## JockandRita

tonyt said:


> In time, maybe MHF management will join the discussion and offer some more robust support to this great idea. Perhaps then those reluctant to sign up now will join us.
> 
> In the meantime - onward and upward.


Absolutely Tony, and the sooner the better.

Unfortunately, until such time the document is no longer freely available on the web to any Joe Public, and whilst we can only provide our home STD number, we are having to *"respectfully"* pull out of the scheme.....................for now anyway.

Paul has already been made aware of our concerns.

Regards to all,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Well we would be happy to join, I say we because I would be no use 

but Albert would

So what do we do?

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

aldra said:


> Well we would be happy to join, I say we because I would be no use
> 
> but Albert would
> 
> So what do we do?
> 
> Aldra


Why would you be no use, Sandra? Surely it depends what the problem is.

Chris


----------



## ardgour

barryd said:


> Just sent of the email with my details. It was Elaines issues in this thread that reminded me http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-116935.html
> 
> I lost track of the original thread when it went nuclear and I got bored and havent read this one.
> 
> Just try not to break down in the DL area of the north east or you might get me coming out to help you.
> 
> Ill bring my guitar and some beer but you wont be going anywhere. :lol:


Well if you are bringing the guitar and beer Barry I look forward to 'breaking down' next time I am passing your way 

Chris


----------



## sparky20006

Hi Aldra dont put yourself down ! Even if you advised somone one day where they could find a 24 hr chemist, or the number of a local taxi firm, or where a caravan dealers / garage was and if it was open etc .....

Little things like this from locals can sometimes make a big difference if any of us MH crew are ever in a pickle.

Everyone from HGV mechanics/ motorhome rental companies and plumbers right through to individuals who don't know how to wire a plug but can advise on things like the above are putting their names down.

Click below if you want to.

Jock don't worry mate - i understand your concerns but we were always going to be 'available'. Once we start filtering/restricting/selecting access I think we are in danger of losing the whole community ethos of the arrangement and becoming an elitist 'club'.

Addmitedly I think it (eventually and once it is full up) should be only available to those who volunteer but until then its just a name and a mobile number. When it is restricted maybe a membership number/ code could be assigned and access restricted on line - we can work that out when we get there.

By the way thanks Colin for Edinburgh - you're in there now. 

Paul

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## Ozzyjohn

sparky20006 said:


> Once we start filtering/restricting/selecting access I think we are in danger of losing the whole community ethos of the arrangement and becoming an elitist 'club'.
> 
> Addmitedly I think it (eventually and once it is full up) should be only available to those who volunteer
> Paul


Paul,

I know you are working your socks off to keep the momentum going on this - and for that I applaud you.

However, I'm a bit unclear about your suggestion above. In one paragraph you express concern about losing the community ethos (which I totally agree with)...

- and in the next you are promoting the idea that the list should only be available to those who have volunteered (which I strongly disagree with).

I personally would like to see access restricted to subscribers - regardless of their ability to volunteer to help others (they may have many reasons for not being able to offer help in a predetermined geographical location - but I'd still be willing to help them if they needed it).

Regards,
John


----------



## sparky20006

_I personally would like to see access restricted to subscribers - regardless of their ability to volunteer to help others ..._

Is what I meant. Didn't come out like it though :roll:

I think getting it into the subs area is a target when it is getting full.

Paul


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Paul,

8) 8) 8) 8) 


John


----------



## aldra

Details sent

Aldra


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Aldra -
 
got you in there.

Paul.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Bump  well it was falling into a black hole!
How's the list coming along Paul?


----------



## sparky20006

Lost its momentum John but hopefully the next lot of 'viewers' will read this and jump on board 

Paul

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

sparky20006 said:


> Lost its momentum John but hopefully the next lot of 'viewers' will read this and jump on board
> 
> Paul
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<
> 
> If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


Lets hope so, we can't let this opportunity pass us by :?


----------



## cabby

well Paul,with Johns help with the comments and bumping you have nearly doubled your figures to almost 50. I am sure that you have not had the response you were looking for, but not surprised.
maybe after Christmas when more members feel they might need this they will contact you, or maybe your approach exhorting members to join and sign up is putting them off, not sure. 
So here is another bump.

cabby


----------



## aldra

_or maybe your approach exhorting members to join and sign up is putting them off, not sure. _

How ?????

Aldra[/i]


----------



## owl129

Hi
details sent 
hope list grows

regards
Paul


----------



## tyreman1

I wonder how many people will just print a list off to keep in the glovebox as a belt and braces and not bother to put their own names forward,i hope not very many.....c'mon everyone this is a fab idea that costs absolutely nothing and one day may just bail you out of the s*#t.


----------



## cabby

How ?????

Aldra[/i] 
Not sure it is, thats why I said Maybe.  

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn

If there are almost 50 I think we should consider the scheme up and running. If it is well publicised on the site and and some of the issues that make people wary are dealt with it will hopefully grow over time. Motorhomefacts may have thousands of 'members' but there are far fewer subscribers and even fewer regulars. Getting 50 or so to join up in a few weeks is a real achievement. 


Chris


----------



## nicholsong

In order to encourage people to join it might be an idea to make help available ONLY to Members of the scheme, issuing Membership numbers which have to be quoted with any request for help, which can then be cross-checked. Bit like the FON wi-fi system.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt

nicholsong said:


> In order to encourage people to join it might be an idea to make help available ONLY to Members of the scheme, issuing Membership numbers which have to be quoted with any request for help, which can then be cross-checked. Bit like the FON wi-fi system.
> 
> Geoff


I was originally against this approach believing that the list would include the majority of subscribers who would be willing to help the unlisted minority.

However, if there are only 50 signed up members then maybe the service should only be availble to those members.

As generous as I can be, I'm darned if I'm going to volunteer to turn out to help people who choose not to sign up yet happy to call for help when needed.

Well, that's how I feel about it today.

Paul - well done mate, a great achievement but without a great deal of support from members and apparently even less from MHF management.


----------



## nicholsong

Tony

I agree. 

You may have noticed I am not signed up, but as I posted previously, I am noted signed up because of special circumstances, namely:

1 House phone is also a business line and I do not speak polish.

2 I appear to be the only MHF member in Poland, so would get all the calls.

3 I travel a lot and do not want to pay roaming charges to receive calls on my PAYG mobile when I would not be here to help anyway.

The other side of the coin is that, since I am not signed up, I do not expect to get help from those who are.

However, I wish the scheme well.

Geoff


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

I do think that we're on the verge of being able to go live, but it would be good to have a few more on board.
It's also very tempting to limit it to members who have signed up to the scheme, but that may put others off joining altogether.Perhaps we could stick to the original plan of limiting it to MHF subscribers, with a view to reviewing this, and possibly limiting it to those on the list, after a trial period/the first year?


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's a bit disappointing how few have signed up so far. I'd go along with the idea of limiting it to subscribers initially for a period, perhaps if news spreads of it being used and how easy it has been (hopefully!!) to sort problems then more will join.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

SomersetSteve said:


> It's a bit disappointing how few have signed up so far. I'd go along with the idea of limiting it to subscribers initially for a period, perhaps if news spreads of it being used and how easy it has been (hopefully!!) to sort problems then more will join.


'Limiting it to subscribers' I take to mean to MHF subscribers, i.e. those who have paid Nuke their £12.50, not all MHF members. This I think was how it was envisaged and I believe that is how it should stay.

I still think 50 members of the network (not sure what we are actually calling it ) is a good start it just wont give very good coverage and is probably not likely to be used that often. It is, after all, for use when something goes wrong, and mostly that doesn't happen.

If only the 50 or so people signed up were able to use it there would be even less chance of it being used. What would the chances be of one of the 50 breaking down, or having some other unfortunate incident, in the vicinity of another one of 50 or so members?

Chris


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Chris,

Wholeheartedly agree. 

There will be many whose circumstances (or disposition) dictate that they are unable or unwilling to sign up to help others. I'd like to think that we are big enough to offer them help if/when they need it. They are still part of our subscribing community (i.e. Motorhome Facts subscribers).


Regards,
John


----------



## Yaxley

I agree with Chris and John.
Leave it open to subscribers. I am sure the number participating will grow. 
I would also say that the silence from the MHF administrator is deafening. I think I remember an offer of support and participation in an earlier post.
Well done Paul in getting the ball rolling.
Ian


----------



## JockandRita

Yaxley said:


> I would also say that the silence from the MHF administrator is deafening.


I couldn't agree more Ian. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Yaxley said:


> I would also say that the silence from the MHF administrator is deafening.
> Ian


Ian,

There was a brief interest here almost a month ago. I don't recall seeing any further input from Nuke (though he has had a few technical problems with the site in the last few weeks).

Unfortunately, we probably need a "good news" story involving someone actually being helped as a result of the scheme to promote greater involvement and interest amongst the rest of the community.

I think the numbers involved to date are encouraging - and I also expect it to take a fair bit of ongoing effort (in terms of bumping this thread etc) to keep it visible where it will continue to attract more people.

Regards,
John


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

I would like to think that the MHF management (gor bless you sirs :wink: ) are watching to see what happens.
If I were in their shoes, I would want to wait and see how much support there is for the idea, before making any official commitment.

It would help, but I don't know whether it's possible, if this thread could be kept on the front page in the same way that Nuke's "We're back" is displayed. I appreciate that this is a management placement and I also appreciate that this thread has already be made a "Sticky".


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

I also meant to say that it's a pity that we can't see how many members have viewed this thread, as opposed to commenting on it. How many will admit to looking but deciding not to take part


----------



## peejay

You can,

5204 views, 102 replies.

Pete


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Thanks Peejay,
Where does it show the 5204 views? Maybe I've OD'd on the coffee today


----------



## peejay

If you go into the motorhome chitchat forum its listed there...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forumname-7-motorhome-chitchat.html

5221 now :wink:

Pete


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Yes, thanks Peejay, I'd just found it 8O 
I missed it because I spend most of my time looking through the main forum index which is just within my capabilities :roll:


----------



## peaky

would it be worth adding my details ?? on the remote chance anyone would come here /hire a motorhome i would be more than willing to help with anything......


----------



## coppo

I want to add my details and join but i can't access the link, can i just email or pm them?

Is it just name, address, mobile number?

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> Is it just name, address, mobile number?
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

Yes it is, however, you and Caroline need to be aware that the details volunteered, will be made public across the www, as it is a Google document, hence our retraction from the scheme............but only until MHF staff step up to the challenge, and make this a secure scheme on the website. :roll:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo

Mmmm thanks.

May think again then Jock until its a bit more secure, a great idea in theory though.

Paul.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

coppo said:


> I want to add my details and join but i can't access the link, can i just email or pm them?
> 
> Is it just name, address, mobile number?
> 
> Paul.


 Plus any brief restrictions you may want to add. For example a 'not before time' or a 'not after time'. If you are not mechanically minded, you may wish to mention that. You should list the postcode area(s) that you are happy to cover.
Although it's a Google document it is fairly secure at the moment, because you need to know the link. Once it's up and running it will likely be restricted to MHF subscribers (i.e. not just those on the list) so will only be 'distributed' to them. If it can't be secured properly as a Google document, a different form of distribution will be used. All that's to be decided as and when. First thing is to get a reasonable list together so that we can test it, learn from it and thereby get more members on it.
So let's not sound like the Daily Mail and spread scare stories, let's get on with it and produce a really valuable self-help community.
Oh and yes, a PM to Paul will be fine
Try this link to have a look at the list so far BUT, you can't edit it, it's secured by Paul and only he can access the edit function 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqQXrRwdEL0hdE5XakU3cEd4SktwSWRTVGVFZXd3cGc#gid=0


----------



## JockandRita

WhiteCheyenne Man said:


> So let's not sound like the Daily Mail and spread scare stories,


Hi there.

If you are referring to my last post, may I ask you to read it again, but this time please take into account that we are "ex directory", (ie, not available to the public, in any shape of form), and we are not able to provide a reliable mobile number.



JockandRita said:


> Hi Paul,
> Yes it is, however, you and Caroline need to be aware that the details volunteered, will be made public across the www, as it is a Google document, hence our retraction from the scheme............but only until MHF staff step up to the challenge, and make this a secure scheme on the website. :roll:
> Jock.


It's hardly a scare story. :roll:

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. *(3.3.5 NO ENQUIRY RECORD (NQR)
NQR directory option allows a customer to request that their
directory data is not disclosed to any directory database product
or service including BT's.

RESIDENTIAL NQR
Residential customers who wish to exclude their directory data
from all directory products and services may choose the NQR
option to place upon it such a restriction. This option may also be
used for certain types of lines that are used for dedicated alarm or
data purposes or that are incoming calls barred.)*


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

JockandRita said:


> ......however, you and Caroline need to be aware that the details volunteered, will be made public across the www, as it is a Google document, hence our retraction from the scheme......


Hi JockandRita

Not specifically referring to you  
Several people have made erroneus comments about security, so I wanted to put the record straight, that's all. No mention in your post about being ex-directory?


----------



## JockandRita

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> No mention in your post about being ex-directory?


Fair comment. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks

Gordon
Tony
George
Bill and
Paul

Got you in there lads. Good point about mentioning the hookup on your drive as well (Ive got one and will add it to what I can offer if someone is in trouble and needs to charge up for a couple of hours)

The list is gradually growing - just keep letting me knwo the dtails and i'll stick ' em in.

If it looks like I'm ignoring anyone by not immediately updating the list please don't think this - just get really busy at work / wife had a back operation 2 weeks ago and the usual problems of lfe!

As regards security I sometimes think thaat we can all get a wee bit rectal about terrorists and murderers stalking us simply because they might have access to a number and a name. If I spend 30 mins on facebook I can get considerably more details with very little effort. Even about people who have specified a secure environment. If any of you are ex SAS, MI5, extemely wealthy or in the headlines I fully understand your hesitation though :wink:

Paul
---------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## JockandRita

sparky20006 said:


> TIf I spend 30 mins on facebook I can get considerably more details with very little effort. Even about people who have specified a secure environment.


Hence the reason we are not on Facebook either Paul. :wink:

Glad to see that the numbers are picking up. :thumbleft: 
Sorry though, to note the continued lack of response form the site management. :scratch:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## sparky20006

Cheers Jock



I fully understand you not wanting to supply an ex directory landline mate.

As long as a couple of us a week join in then by the end of next year it will be a hell of a support network.

I never expected it to happen overnight - nothing good ever does.

Paul
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Bill in Lancs got you in there buddy.

Paul

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## sparky20006

Thanks Dickie - got you in there mate 

Paul

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## redkite93

what a lovely idea. but......... i'm really new to this motorhoming thing so my skills would be very limited. info on what's available in my area ie chemists, dr's , shops etc, is that the kind of thing that people want??
i notice there is noone else in my bit of north yorks/ york so i guess something is better than nothing.
Ruth


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thought I'd give this a bump, what's the "state of play" with this now?


----------



## cabby

lack of enough support I would imagine has happened.

cabby


----------



## sparky20006

That was weird in the extreme! 

I was going to bump it myself this very week. I mentioned earlier on in the thread about bringing it back to life when the season started so i'll do just that this week.

Paul


----------



## Parrotspain

I'll bump this - nice idea, just takes a bit of effort to overcome our human apathy. 

Just think how grateful any of us would be to have a helping hand (or even just a sympathetic cup of tea at those 'now what am I going to do' moments.

A link to the support list easily found on the forum front page would be a useful start.

P


----------

